# Need advice/suggestions



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just recentlty moved into a house(renting). When my lanlord moved out, he switched his insurance from homeowners to renters. So, a insurance agent came to our house to do an "evaluation". Of course the first thing he sees in my dog. Long story short,all I need to do is get some kind of paper work from a vet saying she is a mix. Is it as easy as scheduling a appointment and saying she is a "boxer" mix or "boston terrier" mix? Is there any other way around this? If my dog was a "mix"... What do you guys think she looks like the most? I just want this to go as smoothly as possible!!!!

Thanks


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Fatadam9 said:


> I just recentlty moved into a house(renting). When my lanlord moved out, he switched his insurance from homeowners to renters. So, a insurance agent came to our house to do an "evaluation". Of course the first thing he sees in my dog. Long story short,all I need to do is get some kind of paper work from a vet saying she is a mix. Is it as easy as scheduling a appointment and saying she is a "boxer" mix or "boston terrier" mix? Is there any other way around this? If my dog was a "mix"... What do you guys think she looks like the most? I just want this to go as smoothly as possible!!!!
> 
> Thanks


She doesn't look like a mix AT ALL Adam. But maybe you could say Stafford shire bull terrier mix. You never registered Brookie before so go to the vet and ask what they think. I'm sure you will get better responses but that's all I got for ya. BTW You back yet?


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

I know she doesn't look like mix AT ALL, casue she's not! That's my problem. I'm hoping to slip one past someone, and looking for the best way to do it! The insurance agent should be more concerned about Kevin and I living there then any type of dog! lol...

yea, got back late last night... hit me up, we should get up and do what we do best!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm,I'm not sure how easy it is to get a vet to do something like that.but as far as what you could say she's mixed with,look at all the different types of breeds.There are quite a few that can pass for apbt's.Just pick one that you think she most resembles.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Most vets offices I've seen put whatever you say the dog is on the paperwork. Just make sure you don't pick another "dangerous" breed as her mix. Boxer/lab maybe?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait, so the owner doesn't have homeowners insurance? As far as I know that's her responsibility and it's your choice whether you need to protect your stuff with renters... Renters insurance won't cover her place if it goes on fire.

As far as getting papers, try a shelter or something/ Tell them your situation and they might be able to get something for you, the wouldn't want another Pit in their shelter because of something so little..

Another thing you can try is getting something done for your dog at a vet you've never been to before. When they ask what breed it is to put in the file just pick one, I doubt they will fight it...Have fun with it... Maybe Yorki/Schnauzer? .. jk


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

If your dog looks like a pit and has it's ears cropped, you probably won't be able to fudge it. All landlords should have insurance, but many recquire tenants with dogs to buy renters insurance. Also, when a person is a landlord they buy cost effective insurance and most carriers will not insure houses with any APBTs, GSDs or Rotties. I know this for a fact. 
One thing you could do is get a CGC on your dog. This can help in some situations and any APBT owner should be able to accomplish this on their dogs.

Here is some info about the CGC


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

YOu can say he is a Cimarron Uruguayo and you will be set =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it so dumb when they want papers from a vet saying what breed a dog is since for 1 vet usually have no idea about the different breeds, and for 2 the vet writes down that you say your dog is. 

I would go with Rhodesian Mix. You can go to any new vet and get a check up or whatever and when they ask what breed tell them Rhodesian mix and thats what they should put. Then your receipt will say so.

If you can't afford a check up see if you current vet would print you out a receipt saying then different breed. Some vets are cool about it some are not.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol shoot me and my vet called my lucy a great dane mix for forever before i started adding the bullys into the mix, at that time i had to just say forget it and made everyone what they actually are


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> YOu can say he is a Cimarron Uruguayo and you will be set =)


:rofl:

When you go to the vet they usually ask you what breed your dog is. Just say whatever and they'll write it down.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone!!!! I was hoping I could just say whatever breed/mix I wanted and they would just write it down. Wasn't sure if they would give me a hard time. My vet I go to, says PITBULL in big black bold letters on all her paperwork. So that's not gonna work. I will probably just take her to a new vet and say boxer mix because of her color and looks. 

@ jemegiaa... I know, it doesn't make much since, and I told him that. But pretty much it is what it is so I have to go through alll this BULL#@$%!!!

Thanks again everyone.....


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

oh and DAVIDFITNESS.... I can't even pronounce that breed! lol...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Heard of this scenario...

Best think I'd think to do, is go in for a typical appointment... When your vet asks what type of breed, say IDK & ask him to be the judge. Or tell the vet you were questioning his breed, ask him his opinion. 

He should write his own observations... Then ask for copies of vet notes when you leave to pay.

Just a suggestion


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Take him to a new vet, when they ask his breed say boxer curr mix. Then your paperwork will say boxer curr mix. If that's all their looking for then you can easily give it to them. Every vet I've encountered has relied on me to provide "breed".


----------



## jamielvsaustin (Aug 25, 2010)

Most vets will put whatever you want them to in the system. And a lot of vets are aware the situaiton PB owners are put it and are more than willing to help out in whatever way they can.

My suggestion to you is to start building a doggy resume. CGC, TT any kind of title you can get that is positive. If you've attended any kind of obedience training-keep those certificates. And look for (legit) people that will write letters of recommendations for you. Don't use your mom or your sister-of course they're going to say your dog is great. Go with the trainer or the vet or someone like that. 

If you're a renter this is going to be a constant battle.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually work at a vet and can tell you we put down whatever you say even if we are in the back say bulls**t lol
shoot my doctor has even will help brainstorm what would be a good non aggressive dog to put down for the records with our patients since she has had to deal with the same law banning rottie (her breed of chose) in NY where her family farm is.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally think there should be some class action law suits against insurance companies. It's called discrimination when we are charged according to what breed we own. It's like saying we are going to charge one race more than another race. 
Auto insurance companies are even worse! Did you know they check your credit score and then give you a rate? What does your credit have to do with your driving??????


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

coppermare said:


> I personally think there should be some class action law suits against insurance companies. It's called discrimination when we are charged according to what breed we own. It's like saying we are going to charge one race more than another race.
> Auto insurance companies are even worse! Did you know they check your credit score and then give you a rate? What does your credit have to do with your driving??????


discrimination actually is shallow as a defense towards breed specifics according to health and well being.
HOA's,the local Govt's for cities,etc.apply what could be percieved as discriminatoion.
as with inner city projects,banning the housing with families of convicted felons,drug charged people,sexual predators et-al.
it becomes,with BSL,A matter of health and well being,living without fear,
it is in the constitution/Bill of Rights.
when I spent some time in the pen I was big on the law library.spent all my left over time reading the columbias.
it's funny with the convict mentallity.they broke the law,got sent up,and then want equal rights,non-discriminatin/discriminatory life situation.
yet they could not grasp life and liberty.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

william williamson said:


> discrimination actually is shallow as a defense towards breed specifics according to health and well being.
> HOA's,the local Govt's for cities,etc.apply what could be percieved as discriminatoion.
> as with inner city projects,banning the housing with families of convicted felons,drug charged people,sexual predators et-al.
> it becomes,with BSL,A matter of health and well being,living without fear,
> ...


I don't get it? Please explain a more simple version.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Your not in fear of actual facts. Your well being is not jeopardized by a certian race or breed. Your infringing on my rights to own something without a penalty against me. Your infringing on my rights of ownership based on nothing factual and based on discrimination against this breed.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not scared to say it.
the APBT in the wrong hands is worse than a loaded weapon in the wrong hands.
i've seen up close and real personal what they can/have done/do.
I have seen pits that some people have that are absolutely worth nothing more than the 6.3 grains it takes for A 9mm round.
I see them and the first thing I'm lookin at is the owner,then does it have A collar,will it hold 2 hands rolled into it to choke the dog,is the owner going to jump on my back.
and don't go the fear paranoia route on me,I'm far from it.
have you been attacked by A 70# pit,HA and fresh off of A pig hunt?
theirs resons that some of us have these things crop up in our lives.
I saw the first masked kid after he was mauled by A pit.
when they imposed BSL,in miami,which still stands.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Banning a breed would not keep it out of the wrong hands though. Making insurance rates high would only keep it out of the hands of people with no money. Rich are some of the MOST evil and irresponsible people in the world! Look at all the "stars" that just pay their way out of problems. 

Nope never been attacked by a dog period. My son and I have had that discussion numerous times. While I'm not as "man" as him, I see his point of view. There is no way a dog like you described even would stand a chance against him. I know he would win over the dog. As for me, I truely believe I may be hurt badly one on one with a dog, but I'd kill the dang dog at the end of the scuffle. Unless of course he grabbed me by the throat right off the bat. Sorry, but that's just what I believe.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats wrong with saying its a pitbull? there are many rental agents out there if your's inst trying to let you add on the pit insurance, I would get a new one. Think about this, my friend didn't have the correct coverage, and her dog got hit by a car. They tried to get money back from the expense to save her, since house insurance would have let them file a claim, but since she was not paying the proper premium, they didn't do it, and dropped her. Why would you not want to get renters insurance to cover all possible issues?? What am I missing?


----------

